# S-Works Frame BB Question



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I just bought an S-Works Frame '13. I'm purchasing all the components and building it up at the end of the month. I would like to use the SRAM Exogram BB30 Crankset. The frame has the Ceramic Bearings Pressed in correct? What do I need to buy, order, run, install this crankset? Any tips on the install?

Thanks :0)


----------



## Andrace (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll chime in because I've experienced how OSBB can be especially confusing. As an s-works it has a carbon BB shell with derlin cups pressed and held with loctite. A true press fit BB is wider than the OSBB press in system. When replacing bearings you tap out the bearings from the press in derlin cups just like BB30. 

Personal opinion, but BB30 is a joke. The only bb30 crank I like is the sram design because they have the threaded preload adjuster instead of that stupid wavy washer. How the supidity that is bb30 ever made it past the blueprint stage is beyond me. Tension to torque on cartridge bearings with wavy washers, brilliant! 

Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Bracket Adapters


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

thehook said:


> I just bought an S-Works Frame '13. I'm purchasing all the components and building it up at the end of the month. I would like to use the SRAM Exogram BB30 Crankset. The frame has the Ceramic Bearings Pressed in correct? What do I need to buy, order, run, install this crankset? Any tips on the install?
> 
> Thanks :0)


the frame will come with the bearings installed. you will not need any special tools to install the crankset

although it looks like you need a 10mm hex socket 

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/l...hdocs/95-6115-012-000_rev_b_red_cranksets.pdf

the only tip, when you push in the shaft make sure it doesn't knock out the bearing on the other side


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Borrowing this thread...

If you want to use a Dura Ace crankset on a Venge frame with OSBB. Which adapter is the best out there. I´ve read some good reviews on the Wheels MFG adapters, and I´m thinking about using them. Which one should I get, the ones for a BB30 bottom bracket or the ones for a PF30 bottom bracket. 

Help would be much appreciated, I´m kind of confused!

Wheels Manufacturing BB30, PF30, BBRight, 386EVO Bottom Bracket Adapters


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the C-bear BB with ceramic bearings installed in my SL4 S-works. Works great as far as I can tell, but I'm using the spesh crank. I'm pretty sure they have something for the Shimano cranks as well.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Shimano, Rotor, Race 2011 OSBB Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Borrowing this thread...
> 
> If you want to use a Dura Ace crankset on a Venge frame with OSBB. Which adapter is the best out there. I´ve read some good reviews on the Wheels MFG adapters, and I´m thinking about using them. Which one should I get, the ones for a BB30 bottom bracket or the ones for a PF30 bottom bracket.
> 
> ...


If you go that link and go to the far right, you will see an option for osbb and it will explain everything

Complete Crankset / BB Adapter Guide

If you have the osbb alloy, you have a bb30 bottom bracket

If you have osbb carbon and the specialized plastic inserts are in, you have a bb30 bottom bracket

Pf30 and osbb carbon use the same diameter plastic shim but because osbb carbon uses a 61mm bottom bracket (and bb30 pf30 is 68mm wide) there is. 3.5mm thick lip on the stock osbb plastic shim

For some reason, wheels is telling you to remove the osbb plastic shim and replace it with a pf30 shim with the addition if a 3.5mm spacer

I would guess you do need the wheels manufacturing shims

Specialized starting in 2012 I believe began shipping an adapter with osbb carbon frames which I understood to be simply the wheels adaptor

That c-bear product that Dcorn linked to gets rid of the plastic shims and is one piece aluminum specially built for the 61mm wide 46mm diameter specialized osbb bottom bracket so that shimano cranksets can be used

I notice this year the Astana team seems to be using the specialized crankset with the 11 speed dura ace

Pro Bike Gallery: Vincenzo Nibali?s Specialized Tarmac SL4


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

purdyd said:


> I notice this year the Astana team seems to be using the specialized crankset with the 11 speed dura ace
> 
> Pro Bike Gallery: Vincenzo Nibali?s Specialized Tarmac SL4


Nibali and Astana run Campagnolo.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

purdyd said:


> If you go that link and go to the far right, you will see an option for osbb and it will explain everything
> 
> Complete Crankset / BB Adapter Guide
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!

I have the plastic inserts installed on my frame, see picture. If i have the measurement of a BB30, wouldn´t it be unnecessary to remove them just to use a PF30- adapter. It should work out with the BB30 adapter then?

The adapters that came with the frame is made of metal. I´m afraid that will creak and make more noise than the ones from Wheels MFG. 

View attachment 282175


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> I have the plastic inserts installed on my frame, see picture.


Your frame should have come with the Wheels Mfg. adapters, which aren't shown in your pic.

Here's a link to installation instructions and a compatibility chart:
http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> For some reason, wheels is telling you to remove the osbb plastic shim and replace it with a pf30 shim with the addition if a 3.5mm spacer
> 
> I would guess you do need the wheels manufacturing shims


From the wording on the Wheels mfg. website, I'm thinking they made a running change to their adapters, making them compatible with more BB's, but now requiring spacers in some applications.

The OP may want to look into the Praxis adapter, which alleviates the need for any cups or spacers. The bearings are outboard and self contained.

Praxis Works | Conversion Kit


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I have the plastic inserts installed on my frame, see picture. If i have the measurement of a BB30, wouldn´t it be unnecessary to remove them just to use a PF30- adapter. It should work out with the BB30 adapter then?
> 
> ...


Yes, in theory the adaptor should just insert into the bearing in your picture

I don't know why wheels manufacturing tells you to use another plastic adapter, perhaps you should contact them

I hadn't realized the wheels adapter is plastic, I think I would try the included aluminum adapter first

I noticed chris king has has some conversion adapters too that are a bit cheaper

Bottom Bracket Conversion Kits | Chris King Precision Components


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> From the wording on the Wheels mfg. website, I'm thinking they made a running change to their adapters, making them compatible with more BB's, but now requiring spacers in some applications.
> 
> The OP may want to look into the Praxis adapter, which alleviates the need for any cups or spacers. The bearings are outboard and self contained.
> 
> Praxis Works | Conversion Kit


The only difference I am aware of between the osbb carbon plastic shim and a pf30 plastic shim is that the osbb one has a 3.5mm lip and the pf30 has essentially none

Both use the same bearing and go into the same bottom bracket diameter

So if you take out the osbb plastic shim and use a pf30 plastic shim, you would need to add a 3.5mm spacer which is what wheels tells you to do

When you are done, they will be the same only wheels does it with two pieces 

Why? That is a good question.

That praxis adapter looks pretty good

Praxis uses their own plastic shims (cups) but they are different from the specialized provided ones as the praxis ones don't have an inside lip to hold the bb30 bearing

http://praxiscycles.com/pdf/conv_kit_osbb.pdf

I think cbear is the only one that eliminates the plastic cup and it is press fit right into the carbon shell but cbear doesn't seem to have instructions


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> ... if you take out the osbb plastic shim and use a pf30 plastic shim, you would need to add a 3.5mm spacer which is what wheels tells you to do
> 
> When you are done, they will be the same only wheels does it with two pieces
> 
> Why? That is a good question.


I think it is a good question. One that would sway me towards another option, of which there are a few. Enduro also makes adapters:
Enduro BB30 to Hollowtech 2 BB Adapter 

I like the Praxis solution because (while it adds a little weight) it essentially negates the OSBB. Obviously some fans would take issue with that, but my not being one, think reverting to the previous 'standard' is a plus. And this (among other) solutions expands my frame choices. 



purdyd said:


> I think cbear is the only one that eliminates the plastic cup and it is press fit right into the carbon shell but cbear doesn't seem to have instructions


I'm not familiar with this offering, but from their pics and the design, it would also be in the running. I like simplicity of design, which it seems to have.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks again for all the input! 

The praxis- adapter is probably the best choice, but I haven't found them on a webshop that ship to Sweden. Help with tis would be much appreciated! 

The adapters from Specialized is said to be prone to creaking. The Wheels adapters is said to be a better choice, according to some reviews that I've read. 

It's very confusing with all the different standards of bottom brackets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bjorn said:


> Thanks again for all the input!
> 
> The praxis- adapter is probably the best choice, but I haven't found them on a webshop that ship to Sweden. Help with tis would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


It is, but the advantage of going with a Shimano crankset is that you have a number of options for converting 'back'.

If you're interested in the Praxis, consider contacting them directly. They may be able to ship directly to you.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I think it is a good question. One that would sway me towards another option, of which there are a few. Enduro also makes adapters:
> Enduro BB30 to Hollowtech 2 BB Adapter
> 
> I like the Praxis solution because (while it adds a little weight) it essentially negates the OSBB. Obviously some fans would take issue with that, but my not being one, think reverting to the previous 'standard' is a plus. And this (among other) solutions expands my frame choices.
> ...


The endurao solution is like the aluminum adapter included with the frameset, it inserts into the bearing and adapts the 30mm to 24mm shaft

Enduro design does look a bit nicer as it has some o-rings

The praxis solution does look like a good design

Osbb is really made for bb30 cranks and there are plenty of bb30 cranksets you can use

If you are look at flexibility in using cranksets than the bb30 offers the largest selection as you can use adapters for external bearing cranks

If I really wanted a shimano or campy crankset I'd seriously consider a frame without bb30

There are many excellent frame manufacturers out there also

Although at least for campy as was pointed out to me above, Astana is using the specialized crankset with campy chain rings


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

purdyd said:


> If I really wanted a shimano or campy crankset I'd seriously consider a frame without bb30


I would much prefer that, trouble is 1) the choices are dwindling and 2) I like Specialized Tarmacs.


----------



## clay-walk (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm running the Wheels adapters on my SL3 & SL4 with Dura Ace cranks with no issue ever. 

I am using the BB30-SHIM​




Bjorn said:


> Borrowing this thread...
> 
> If you want to use a Dura Ace crankset on a Venge frame with OSBB. Which adapter is the best out there. I´ve read some good reviews on the Wheels MFG adapters, and I´m thinking about using them. Which one should I get, the ones for a BB30 bottom bracket or the ones for a PF30 bottom bracket.
> 
> Help would be much appreciated, I´m kind of confused!


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

I just had a Tarmac built up and the shop has done both the Specialized Wheels adapters and the Praxis. The Praxis has had the least issues with bikes coming back for fixes. They just put the Praxis in and unless someone is adamant to use what comes with the kit, that's their default. My size 58 Tarmac with cages, pedals and Garmin 500 comes in at 15.3lbs, so maybe with the other adapters I'd be at 15.2lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tupelo said:


> I just had a Tarmac built up and the shop has done both the Specialized Wheels adapters and the Praxis. The Praxis has had the least issues with bikes coming back for fixes. They just put the Praxis in and unless someone is adamant to use what comes with the kit, that's their default. My size 58 Tarmac with cages, pedals and Garmin 500 comes in at 15.3lbs, so maybe with the other adapters I'd be at 15.2lbs.


Interesting info, thanks for posting. 

Oh, and sorry about that weight penalty. Bummer... :wink5:

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I emailed Praxis awhile back asking about the weight of their BB conversion and if the bearings/ assemblies were replaceable, and received this response back:
Hi PJ, 
We don't publish our weights on any of our Praxis products. Products are always being tweaked from production to production. 
However I can tell you it's just a little more than a regular BSA threaded BB. Weight really isn't our primary focus on this product....giving a customer a rock solid BB for their Shimano crank is our goal. 

Part needs to be replaced as a unit like most BB's in the market when they wear out. Warranty is voided if product is altered from it's production state.


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope everyone has found his optimal solution. For those still are or will become undecided:

It is important that the bearings sit next to the crank arm, offering optimal stability.
BB shell cannot achieve 100% manufacturing perfection. Alum offer zero flex.
Whereas composite (plastic) housing will mold itself to the shape of the BB shell in time.

As purdyd rightly described :


purdyd said:


> 1. c-bear product that Dcorn linked to gets rid of the plastic shims and is one piece aluminum specially built for the 61mm wide 46mm diameter specialized osbb bottom bracket so that shimano cranksets can be used
> Shimano, Rotor, Race 2011 OSBB Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles
> 
> 2. I think c-bear is the only one that eliminates the plastic cup and it is press fit right into the carbon shell but c-bear doesn't seem to have instructions


To install , just need to press c-bear osbb-shimano bb in with a pressfit headset tool , that is it. Cannot be simplier, no need to figure out any add-on accessories, as there are NONE. Any more questions, give us a shout. By the way, thks to all our users for your continual support and your unbiased opinion about our product performance.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

@c-bear Found this on a german webshop. 

C-Bear OSBB Race Shimano Keramik Innenlager

Is this the right adapter if I want to run Shimano HTII on a carbon- OSBB Venge from 2013? 

Best regards
Björn


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

By the way, I have a Praxis adapter on order. I can post the weight when I get it. If someone is interested....


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear osbb-shimano*



Bjorn said:


> @c-bear Found this on a german webshop.
> 
> C-Bear OSBB Race Shimano Keramik Innenlager
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the right one for using shimano crank on osbb carbon frame.
Same as Shimano, Rotor, Race 2011 OSBB Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles
Be sure to use the 46mm rings that come with the set, clearly shown on our website, but on the bike discount site, the ring is on the bb housing, not very obvious.

Note: all c-bear bb comes with ceramic bearings. We do not offer standard bearings.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

c-bear said:


> Yes, that is the right one for using shimano crank on osbb carbon frame.
> Same as Shimano, Rotor, Race 2011 OSBB Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles
> Be sure to use the 46mm rings that come with the set, clearly shown on our website, but on the bike discount site, the ring is on the bb housing, not very obvious.
> 
> Note: all c-bear bb comes with ceramic bearings. We do not offer standard bearings.


@c-bear Thanks for the reply! 

If I understand everything right, the kit comes with the rings, but they are just not shown on the website? 

Can I easily remove the c-bear adapter if I want to run a BB30- crank in the future? 

Björn


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

yes, u can. We also have a bb for BB30 crank (also alum housing)
OSBB Sram BB30 Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles

The set includes the rings. It is shown on both websites, if you look real closely.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 283395


Got the Praxis adapter. It weighs 144 grams on my kitchenscale.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Also got my hands on a C-bear adapter. It weighs 127 grams on the same scale. 

View attachment 283396


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

c-bear said:


> yes, u can. We also have a bb for BB30 crank (also alum housing)
> OSBB Sram BB30 Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles
> 
> The set includes the rings. It is shown on both websites, if you look real closely.


@ C-bear Got the adapter today. Seems sturdy and well made. Do I need to put some grease or anti-seize on the adapter before it is pressed in to the frame? The bottom bracket on the frame is made of carbon. 

Björn


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

You may apply anti-seize, make it easier to press into the bb shell, to reduce the moment.
Ensure it is the specialized osbb non-standard pf30 bb shell.
Leave the 46mm rings on the housing. From the photos, they are included in the sets and still on the housing.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

c-bear said:


> You may apply anti-seize, make it easier to press into the bb shell, to reduce the moment.
> Ensure it is the specialized osbb non-standard pf30 bb shell.
> Leave the 46mm rings on the housing. From the photos, they are included in the sets and still on the housing.


The frame looks like this. It has plastic cups that the bearings are mounted in. So I'll just have to remove the pre- installed cups and install the c- bears? 

View attachment 283448


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

Correct. Installed with headset press tool or similar.
P1000749 - YouTube


----------

